# Détails pour choix G4 bipro 1.25 GHz



## Ellipse (26 Novembre 2003)

Bonjour,

J'ai fait le choix d'acheter un G4 bipro, la différence de prix étant notable (CHF 1'000). Mes questions :

- graveur DVD utile ? Je ne lis que des DVD et ne fait pas de montage vidéo

- Quels sont les perfs de Virtual PC (j'ai la version 5, quid de la version 6) ?

- Comment atténuer le bruit (solution éprouvée svp) ?

- Quelle carte grahique ATI 9000 ou nVidia GeForce 4 Ti ? (stabilité avant tout) ?

Utilisation : TeX, un peu de graphisme, base de données, lecture de DVD

Merci de vos conseils,


----------



## azerty (26 Novembre 2003)

si c'est simplement pour lire des DVD, le graveur est effectivement inutile, surtout qu'on peut facilement en rajouter un , éventuellement,  bien moins cher à l'achat chez les revendeurs pc (de l'ordre de 140 ...)

      pour ce qui est du bruit (comme je suis aussi intéressé par ce G4.., j'ai regardé un peu...), il ne semble pas y avoir vraiment de solution miracle, juste qq bidouilles (voir sur le site du même nom... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ) pour le diminuer un peu, sans plus...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (26 Novembre 2003)

Pour le graveur DVD, de toutes façons, il coute 100  de plus chez Apple qu'ailleurs, donc achètes le en combo en voit à l'usage si ça te semblerai utile.

Pour le bruit, y'a moyen de changer des ventilos, etc... Voir sur macbidouille. On peut meme à prioris le diminuer très fortement en y mettant le temps et le prix (water cooling par exemple) mais bon...

[mode ironie]Pour VPC, je sais pas, mais ce qui est sur, c'est qu'il tourne mieux que sur G5 ![/mode ironie]

Sino, j'ai commandé cette machine, pour moi, le gros pb du G5 1,6, c'est l'absence d'OS 9...


----------



## ederntal (27 Novembre 2003)

Pour le graveur Dvd : 
cela depend les 3 utilitées sont : Graver ses montages video, mais si tu ne compte pas en faire... Graver de gros fichiers, mais si tu bosse pas sur des docs photoshop de 600mo... Graver les films que l'on loue et sa c'est illégale... alors bon 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Un combo moins cher et tu verra plus tard (surtout que ce sera moins cher ailleur et que les graveur 8x seront sortis)

Pour la carte graphique :
Si tu es pas un fana de jeu... garde la ATI9000. La Geforce qui coute super cher (200 euros  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) et n'est utile que dans les jeux.


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

Vash | Love &amp a dit:


> Pour le bruit, y'a moyen de changer des ventilos, etc... Voir sur macbidouille. On peut meme à prioris le diminuer très fortement en y mettant le temps et le prix (water cooling par exemple) mais bon...


 
      l' article  du watercooling de MacBidouille, c'est surtout une expérience d'overclock, en fait ...d'ailleurs le refroidissement se faisait à l'extérieur, l'eau étant carrément réfrigérée ... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 j'ai lu dans un article comparatif (pour pc) qu'en réalité (pour l'instant, en tout cas), ces kits de watercooling ne sont pas vraiment efficaces et ne valent pas de bons ventilos...


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (27 Novembre 2003)

Si ces kits ne sont pas efficaces, pkoi en utiliser un pour un overclock extrème ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Par aileurs, j'avais vu qq part que qqun en avait monté un en interne dans un G4. De plus, l'intéret n'est pas que le water cooling soit plus efficace que de bon ventilos, mais qu'il soit plus silencieux... On évite de monter un ventilo supplémentaire sur le proc en diminuant la puissance du(des) ventilo(s) principal(aux) en principe. Reste le pb de l'alim, mais on n'est plus à un changement des ventilos internes de l'alim pret, à ce niveau...

Par contre, au niveau de l'investissement en temps et en argent, ça vaut pas trop le coup, c'est clair, à moins d'être un fan de bidouilles... Mais un simple remplacement de certains ventilos, c'est déjà pas mal.


----------



## pixy (27 Novembre 2003)

Sino, j'ai commandé cette machine, pour moi, le gros pb du G5 1,6, c'est l'absence d'OS 9...  

[/QUOTE]

je suis bien d'accord, et j'ai fait les mêmes choix! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



le graveur dvd et la mémoire, on ira les chercher à meilleur prix
ailleurs que chez Apple


----------



## azerty (27 Novembre 2003)

Vash | Love &amp a dit:


> Si ces kits ne sont pas efficaces, pkoi en utiliser un pour un overclock extrème ?



       relis plus attentivement mon message (et l'article de macbid, éventuellement...) :   j'ai écrit:   _...d'ailleurs le refroidissement se faisait à l'extérieur, l'eau étant * carrément réfrigérée* ..._ ..*ré-fri-gé-rée*, mmm ?



> De plus, l'intéret n'est pas que le water cooling soit plus efficace que de bon ventilos, mais qu'il soit plus silencieux...


       oui, on est bien d'accord, et justement, comme je le faisais remarquer en me référant à cet article , que j'ai retrouvé , la plupart de ces kits de watercooling censés *faire moins de bruit* ne sont pas réellement *efficaces à ce point de vue* puisqu'ils sont aussi bruyant si ce n'est plus (ça dépend des modèles et du mode utilisé) qu'un bon ventilo classique...

      pour la bonne raison qu'il y a tjs un ventilo qui souffle sur un radiateur, et que (pour les modèles actuels) le ventilo+radiateur de l'échangeur thermique à eau n'est pas tellement plus efficace  que celui qui est directement en contact avec le processeur, donc le ventilo tourne autant et fait autant de bruit (ou presque...)

       maintenant, pour ce qui est du *refroidissement* pour de l'overclocage, effectivement, c'est un peu mieux, surtout si, comme dans l'expérience de macbid, on met l'échangeur dans un frigo... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       mais un frigo sur son bureau à coté du G4, c'est un peu encombrant, et si on entend peut-être plus le ventilo, c'est parceque le bruit est couvert par celui du compresseur... 

       on peut aussi mettre le G4 dans la cuisine, à côté du frigo, et travailler dans la pièce d'à côté,...mais là...plus besoin du frigo, non ?... 

      c'est d'ailleurs ce qu'à fait un macuseur (dans ces forums), qui a mis son G4 dans la cuisine, et qui travaille dans la pièce d'à côté...moi aussi, j'ai habité dans un appart où la cuisine était contigüe à ma chambre, et le frigo juste derrière la cloison au niveau de la table-bureau...l'ennui, c'est que le soir ou la nuit, je n'entendais que ce frigo (un vieux bousin de 20 ans d'âge, au moins), qui faisait bien plus de bruit que mon Mac SE avec ses 8 MHz.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       pour en revenir au G4 1,25, il est difficile de se faire une opinion, certains prétendent qu'avec la nouvelle alimentation, ils sont silencieux (carrément ! ) , d'autres trouvent que ça ne changent pas grand chose, et disent même ne pas supporter le bruit du tout..

...


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

Ellipse a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai fait le choix d'acheter un G4 bipro, la différence de prix étant notable (CHF 1'000). Mes questions :
> Utilisation : TeX, un peu de graphisme, base de données, lecture de DVD
> ...



je te conseille plutot un mono G5 sans superdrive, pour ce que tu comptes en faire...


----------



## melaure (29 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> je te conseille plutot un mono G5 sans superdrive, pour ce que tu comptes en faire...



Le G5 n'est-il pas plus bruyant ? Et s'il veut participer au programme de calcul partagé  RC5 il vaut mieux un bi-1,25 G4 qu'un mono 1,6 ...


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

"Le G5 n'est-il pas plus bruyant ?"

non


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

bien sûr, et c'est justement ce qui peut faire hésiter entre le bi-pro et le G5: 

-bi-pro plus performant et bootant /OS9, mais bruyant, voire trop bruyant,  

contre

-G5 moins puissant et ne bootant pas /OS9, mais discret

...le reste étant strictement identique (notamment le prix)


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

moins puissant moins puissant... attend moins perso je trouve que les 2 se valent, en plus à l'avenir les appli optimisé G5 se feront de plus en plus nombreuse et là...


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

pour le moment, il y a les applis optimisées pour les bi-pro, dont en particulier...OS X, si je ne m'abuse...(si on peut appeler ça une appli), c'est dommage de ne pas pouvoir profiter de tout le potentiel de son système avec un mono-proc comme le G5 (c'est d'ailleurs aussi pour ça qu'il est moins performant, je suppose... )


----------



## Anonyme (29 Novembre 2003)

j'utilise tous les jours un MDD 1250 et un G5 1,6, je peux te dire que je trouve le G5 plus rapide sous UT 2003, l'ouverture de safari plus rapide etc... et au moins la DDR le G5 il sait l'exploiter...


----------



## azerty (29 Novembre 2003)

un MDD 1250 *bi-pro* ?...

 bon, UT ne m'intéresse pas du tout... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




et il n'y a que Safari qui s'ouvre plus rapidement ?...bizarre

mais si tu as les deux (G4 bi-pro 1,25 et G5 1,6), ce serait intéressant que tu nous donne qq comparatifs....


----------



## decoris (29 Novembre 2003)

seules les appli tirant parti du bipro seront peut etre plus rapide.. pour le reste, c'est clair que le G5 sera plus rapide! (temps de boot, safari, office, latex, etc...)


----------



## Anonyme (30 Novembre 2003)

un biproc oui evidement... (sinon je vois pas pourquoi j'aurais fais la comparaison)

sinon d'accord avec decoris


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

bon, enfin, moi, ce que j'en dis... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 il me semble avoir lu partout à la sortie des G5 que le G5 1.8 GHz était tout juste équivalent au G4 bi-pro 1.4 GHz, parfois même moins performant (pour les applis optimisées pour les bi-pro, donc)...

...et il me semblait que OS X était plus rapide sur les bi-pro, non ? tout comme ces applis optimisées...

...quand au G5 1.6 GHz, on en parlait même pas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




le plus simple est de faire des mesures comparatives, non?


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

azerty a dit:
			
		

> il me semble avoir lu partout à la sortie des G5 que le G5 1.8 GHz était tout juste équivalent au G4 bi-pro 1.4 GHz, parfois même moins performant (pour les applis optimisées pour les bi-pro, donc)...
> 
> []
> 
> ...quand au G5 1.6 GHz, on en parlait même pas...


Ben oui, le 1,8 Ghz est 3,5 fois plus puissant que le 1,6


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

c'est comme une voiture 4x4 : c'est génial quand il pleut, tu vas plus vite dans les tournant, et tout et tout, mais ça consomme plus et c'est plus cher, et ça sert à rien quand il fait sec!


----------



## Dark Templar (30 Novembre 2003)

decoris a dit:
			
		

> c'est comme une voiture 4x4 : c'est génial quand il pleut, tu vas plus vite dans les tournant, et tout et tout, mais ça consomme plus et c'est plus cher, et ça sert à rien quand il fait sec!


LE pire étant les 4x4 Diesel


----------



## azerty (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> Ben oui, le 1,8 Ghz est 3,5 fois plus puissant que le 1,6


       
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










       le G5 1,8 GHz 1ère version (mono-pro, donc) *trois fois plus rapide* que le G5 1,6 GHz ?


----------



## decoris (30 Novembre 2003)

Dark Templar a dit:
			
		

> LE pire étant les 4x4 Diesel



mais bien sur... au moins avec un 4x4 diesel tu peux faire du 4x4, et pas juste te promener sur les belles avenues... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	












			
				azerty a dit:
			
		

> le G5 1,8 GHz 1ère version (mono-pro, donc) *trois fois plus rapide* que le G5 1,6 GHz ?



euh, il faisait de l'humour!!!!


----------



## azerty (1 Décembre 2003)

moui...je me doutais bien que c'était de "l'humour"... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, j'avais déjà vu cette même réponse dans un sujet sur l' IBook G4 (comparé au G3 900)... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     mais je voulais faire réagir, pour voir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




     (c'est pour ça que j'avais mis plein de  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## josrandal (4 Décembre 2003)

Bonjour,
en principe demain je reçois un powermac G4 1,25 (commandé il y a un mois le 28/10 exactement et parti de Cork le 28/11 !!). J'ai opté pour une barrette de 512Mo de ram, le combo et la carte nVIDIA. L'ATI 9000 pro est trop faible en haute résolution (pas en bureautique bien sûr). Dès que tout cela sera installé je vous en reparle, du bruit des ventilos par ex., par contre j'aimerais savoir comment récupérer les données de mon iMAC G3 vers le G4 sans passer par des séances de gravure de CDRW.


----------



## JPTK (4 Décembre 2003)

Ca dépend quel imac G3... si t'as une prise Fire wire, tu peux le faire très facilement ou alors via un cable ethernet si tu n'as pas de FW. (plus long, mais qd c'est long c'est...)
C'est même expliquer ds la notice de ton futur pm.


----------



## azerty (5 Décembre 2003)

il n'y a que  l'embarras du choix , ici aussi,  ou là ...

      et pour les adresses à Paris, c'est tout autour du magasin Surcouf, av. Daumesnil...là aussi, il y a le choix !... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




       ..et tes impressions sur ce G4 m'intéressent (je crois que je vais me laisser tenter)...


----------



## JPTK (5 Décembre 2003)

> donc pour de l'enregistrement de musique audio avec l'ordi dans la pièce c'est tout bonnement impossible..



Ca m'échappe tjs un peu ça... c'est pas une tronçonneuse non plus ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Mon pote à un studio pro, il a un bi-pro 1,42 dans son studio, il s'est jamais plaint du bruit parce que soit il travail au casque ou soit la musique est suffisamment "forte" (c-a-d peu) pour qu'on entende plus le PM...


----------



## JPTK (6 Décembre 2003)

Bah je l'ai déjà fait... avec un micro unidirectionnel tu peux toujours courir pour entendre le G4... tu peux parler à côté même quasiment.
Bon si t'enregistre la guitare accoustique avec un micro d'ambiance, là ça va pas être super par contre, mais on fait jamais ça 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Et puis bon, après c'est rare que les PM et tout le matos de mixage et d'enregistrement, soient ds la même pièce que les micros.


----------



## azerty (6 Décembre 2003)

hum... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ...j'ai mélangé ma réponse à *jehro* et une question à *josrandal* (qui a acheté unG4 dernier modèle (avec FW400, pas 800 comme les précédents) 

       ces derniers G4 sont effectivement moins bruyants (avec une nouvelle alim), paraît-il, légèrement plus performant, en plus , et livré avec Panther... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mais justement, j'hésite entre le mono et le bi (bien qu'en fait, le mono me suffirait bien, mais on a tjs envie d'en avoir un peu plus sous le pied... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ), donc les deux avis sont intéressants...


----------



## Hurrican (10 Décembre 2003)

Le bi 1.25 est une super machine.
Désolé pour ceux que ca fache, mais le bi 1.25 va plus vite presque partout que le G5 1.6. Il n'y a que sur les jeux qu'il se fait distancer.
Le bi 1.25 boote sous 9. Malheureusement, il reste de nombreux cas, où booter sous MacOS9 est bien utile.
Pour la carte graphique, oser dire que l'ATi 9000 pro est limitée est presque de la désinformation. Cette carte marche très bien, et la GeForce4Ti ne vaut absolument pas le prix auquelle il l'a font ! Si vraiment on la trouve limite (perso UT2003 tout  à  fond tourne très bien), autant revendre la 9000 pro de base et la remplacer par une 9800 retail. Mais surtout ne pas prendre la NVidia ...

Le graveur de DVD ? Vu le prix tarifé par Apple, oui la bonne solution est de prendre un combo ! 
Pour graver du DVD, rajouter le même graveur que d'origine acheté dans le commerce, avec l'argent économisé. Résultat, un combo et un graveur CD/DVD pour le même prix !


----------



## Vash | Love & Peace (10 Décembre 2003)

Pour moins cher, même ! Il reste 100  d'économie après avoir rajouté le graveur !

Concernant la GF 4TI, il me semble qu'en retail, elle est plus cher que la 9800... C'est peu dire que cette dernière est plus intéressante ! (sachant que la 9800 est plus récente et plus performante, et que les drivers ati ont meilleure réputation...)


----------



## ederntal (11 Décembre 2003)

m4k-Hurrican a dit:
			
		

> Le bi 1.25 est une super machine.
> Désolé pour ceux que ca fache, mais le bi 1.25 va plus vite presque partout que le G5 1.6. Il n'y a que sur les jeux qu'il se fait distancer.
> Le bi 1.25 boote sous 9. Malheureusement, il reste de nombreux cas, où booter sous MacOS9 est bien utile.
> Pour la carte graphique, oser dire que l'ATi 9000 pro est limitée est presque de la désinformation. Cette carte marche très bien, et la GeForce4Ti ne vaut absolument pas le prix auquelle il l'a font ! Si vraiment on la trouve limite (perso UT2003 tout  à  fond tourne très bien), autant revendre la 9000 pro de base et la remplacer par une 9800 retail. Mais surtout ne pas prendre la NVidia ...



*PowerPC G5 à 1,6GHz* 
 512 Mo de SDRAM DDR333 - 2 DIMMs
 Disque Serial ATA de 80 Go
 DVD-R/CD-RW
 ATI Radeon 9600 Pro avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
*Sous-total 2.217,38 * 

*Dual 1.25GHz w/ 2MB L3 per proc.*
 Mac OS
 Ultra ATA de 80 Go
 Apple Pro Keyboard
 ATI Radeon 9000 Pro avec 64 Mo, ADC/DVI
*Sous-total 2.225,76*

Tu parle comme si le G5 est beaucoup plus cher, le prix étant le même, pour ceux qui n'ont pas de bsoin sous OS9 ou des cartes PCI incompatibles... le G5 est vivement conseillé:
carte graphique et vitesse de procésseur un poil mieu, bruit plus limité, look, mieu préparé a l'avenir sans doute, connectique...


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Décembre 2003)

petite erreur: la cg du G5 1.6 est une NVidia  FX 5200 ultra... mais effectivement, elle est plus performante que la 9000 Pro  du G4


----------



## ederntal (11 Décembre 2003)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> petite erreur: la cg du G5 1.6 est une NVidia  FX 5200 ultra... mais effectivement, elle est plus performante que la 9000 Pro  du G4




non non pour ce prix la sur l'apple store c'est l'ATI radeon 9600 qui est mieu que la Fx


----------



## Joachim du Balay (11 Décembre 2003)

ah pardon, je n'avais pas fait attention que tu avais fait ton petit bto... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




          comme je ne vois pas l'intérêt de prendre le modèle avec superdrive (économie de 100 si on l'achète à part, + qq dizaines d' pour une barrette de 512 Mo achetée elle aussi ailleurs) ) , je vois plutôt le choix:

*G4 bipro 1.25 GHz.....................G5 1.6 GHz* 
  2Mo cache N3 par proc ..............512 cache N2
 256 Mo DDR 333  ......................256 Mo DDR 333
DD 80 Go .................................. DD 80 Go
 Combo ..................................... Combo
ATI Radeon 90000Pro 64 Mo ........NVidia FX 5200 Ultra 64 Mo   
sans modem ...............................sans modem
* 1760 ....................................1753   *


----------



## Anonyme (12 Décembre 2003)

tu as le choix entre deux machine dont l'une a un bus plus rapide, une carte graphique plus rapide, un processeur nouvel génération, et tu nous demande notre avis?


----------



## JPTK (12 Décembre 2003)

Ouai mais y a un bipro dans un cas et un mono dans l'autre...
Toi tu te poses pas la question mais vous avez peut être pas les mêmes besoins...


----------



## ederntal (12 Décembre 2003)

Joachim du Balay a dit:
			
		

> ah pardon, je n'avais pas fait attention que tu avais fait ton petit bto...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Le prix reste identique dans les 2 configs, sa change rien quant aux choix entre les 2.

Depuis la baisse le G5 1.6 (que j'ai devant moi, ainsi qu'un birpo 1ghz assez souvent) ce dernier est d'autant plus LA machine a moins de 2000 euros!


----------



## josrandal (12 Décembre 2003)

merci pour l'info = page 35 du manuel! J'ai ainsi pu transférer tout ce que je voulais de mon imac vers le PMG4 avec un câble ethernet.
Bon la machine n'est pas ce que l'on pourrait dire silencieuse, on l'entend même à travers les cloisons de l'appart(mais pas chez les voisins!) le gros ventilo je pense; il se change?
Pour ce qui est de la carte vidéo je persiste l'ATI 9000Pro est bien inférieure à la GeF4Ti(si quelqu'un veut bien tester Targetware ou WB3 avec cette carte et donner les fps?)
Les config. sont les suivantes:
*Pour targetware: 1024*728 et Hight--&gt;40 à 50 fps
*pour WBIII: 1280*1024 et hight quality--&gt; 35 à 60 fps
J'ai lu plusieurs messages où il était question de XBench on peut me dire où on le trouve?


----------



## josrandal (12 Décembre 2003)

c'est bon j'ai trouvé XBench voici mes résultats:
Results	135.99	
	System Info		
		Xbench Version		1.1.3
		System Version		10.3.1 (7C107)
		Physical RAM		1024 MB
		Model		PowerMac3,6
		Processor		PowerPC G4 @ 1.25 GHz
			Version		7455 (Apollo) v3.3
			L1 Cache		32K (instruction), 32K (data)
			L2 Cache		256K @ 1.25 GHz
			L3 Cache		1024K @ 4.15 GHz
			Bus Frequency		167 MHz
		Video Card		GeForce4 Ti 4600
		Drive Type		ST380011A
	CPU Test	151.19	
		GCD Loop	145.30	5.67 Mops/sec
		Floating Point Basic	151.30	547.16 Mflop/sec
		AltiVec Basic	153.79	4.47 Gflop/sec
		vecLib FFT	155.32	2.41 Gflop/sec
		Floating Point Library	150.65	6.03 Mops/sec
	Thread Test	110.36	
		Computation	79.63	1.08 Mops/sec, 4 threads
		Lock Contention	179.71	2.26 Mlocks/sec, 4 threads
	Memory Test	127.63	
		System	125.20	
			Allocate	804.33	524.67 Kalloc/sec
			Fill	85.69	682.07 MB/sec
			Copy	90.51	452.56 MB/sec
		Stream	130.17	
			Copy	124.02	906.62 MB/sec [altivec]
			Scale	123.87	914.18 MB/sec [altivec]
			Add	132.60	848.66 MB/sec [altivec]
			Triad	141.79	866.36 MB/sec [altivec]
	Quartz Graphics Test	155.35	
		Line	138.17	3.52 Klines/sec [50% alpha]
		Rectangle	130.47	9.18 Krects/sec [50% alpha]
		Circle	161.66	3.73 Kcircles/sec [50% alpha]
		Bezier	156.03	1.70 Kbeziers/sec [50% alpha]
		Text	213.24	3.48 Kchars/sec
	OpenGL Graphics Test	121.48	
		Spinning Squares	121.48	85.01 frames/sec
	User Interface Test	230.85	
		Elements	230.85	74.25 refresh/sec
	Disk Test	111.56	
		Sequential	132.20	
			Uncached Write	141.12	58.82 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	117.47	48.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	151.66	24.01 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	124.00	50.10 MB/sec [256K blocks]
		Random	96.50	
			Uncached Write	82.04	1.23 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Write	101.33	22.85 MB/sec [256K blocks]
			Uncached Read	96.11	0.63 MB/sec [4K blocks]
			Uncached Read	111.26	22.90 MB/sec [256K blocks]


----------

